
Announcing the .NET Framework 4.7 - 0xfeeddeadbeef
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2017/04/05/announcing-the-net-framework-4-7/
======
douche
WinForms will never die

~~~
oferzelig
So as WebForms and DAO

